
How to Lease a $50,000 BMW for Less Than a Subway Pass - rising-sky
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-05-14/how-to-lease-a-50-000-bmw-for-less-than-a-subway-pass
======
TaylorGood
Here's a forum discussing the strategy..

[https://forum.leasehackr.com/t/lease-a-bmw-i3-as-low-
as-125-...](https://forum.leasehackr.com/t/lease-a-bmw-i3-as-low-
as-125-a-month-0-drive-off-yes-really-updated-for-may/11153)

